# Text-to-speech, voix de synthèse française



## Akemline (13 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à vous tous et toutes,
je suis à la recherche d'une application qui possède une voix de synthèse francophone afin d'enregistrer des messages écrits puis des les faire lire par la suite. L'application Proloquo2go conviendrait parfaitement à mes besoins mais je pense qu'il n'est pas disponible encore en français (!?). 
Merci


----------



## P'tit Suisse (14 Avril 2010)

A ma connaissance, il y deux possibilités de lecture de texte en français : 


http://www.convenienceware.com/ghostreader.php

http://www.assistiveware.com/infovox_ivox.php

Edit : les voix française d'Infovox sont compatibles avec Proloquo. 

Et voilà


----------



## Gwen (14 Avril 2010)

Tu cherches sur Mac ou sur IPod, car ton message est ambigu.


----------

